# 100 mph goat



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2011)

```
Two Tennessee rednecks are out hunting, and as they are
```


```
walking along they come upon a huge hole in the ground.
```


```
They approach it and are amazed by the size of it.
```


```
The  first hunter says, "Wow, that's some hole;
```


```
I can't even see the bottom.  I wonder how deep it is."
```


```
The  second hunter says," I don't know, let's throw something down and listen and see how long it takes to hit  bottom."
```


```
The  first hunter says, "There's this old automobile
```


```
transmission here, give me a hand and we'll throw it in and  see".
```


```
So they pick it up and carry it over,  and count one, and
```


```
two and three, and throw it in the hole.
```


```
They are  standing there listening and looking over the edge  and they hear a rustling in the brush behind them.
```


```
As they turn around they see a goat come crashing through the brush, run up to  the hole and with no hesitation, jump in head  first.
```


```
While they are standing there looking at each other, looking in the hole and trying to figure out what that was all about,  an old farmer walks up..
```


```
"Say there," says the farmer, "you fellers  didn't happen to see my goat around here anywhere, did you?"
```


```
The  first hunter says, " Funny you should ask, but we were just standing here a minute ago and a goat came running out  of the bushes doin' about a hunert miles an hour and jumped headfirst into this hole here!"
```


```
The old farmer said, "That's impossible.
```


```
I had him chained to a transmission!"
```


----------



## boykjo (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure give's another meaning to speed goat.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## tom37 (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Goat!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2011)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=HaHAAHaa.gif


----------



## thatcho (Oct 26, 2013)

Rotfl


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2013)

That transmission must have been a hurst 6 speed high performance t -56 to get that goat to 100 under a 10.0 time


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL...


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL, i'm glad i read this. Very very good.


----------

